# Akainu vs Rooftop 5



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Can the Fleet Admiral defeat the Rooftop 5 on his own? Akainu is bloodlusted and going all out at the start of the fight. 

Location: Rooftop


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

No, he can't. Kaido himself needs to be the tank he is to fight them ( and possibly beat them until more come ). Akainu is no such thing. He can tank, but he'll get killed sooner or later.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Akainu does what Burning Godzilla did at the end of KotM

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## ice demon slayer (Apr 4, 2021)

Akainu loses mid diff

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

This should be interesting since a lot of Rooftop 5 fans are also Admiral fans.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

ban Ava for bait

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> This should be interesting since a lot of Rooftop 5 fans are also Admiral fans.


Or they are RT5 fans because they are admiral fans  so things are not as interesting as you think

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mariko (Apr 4, 2021)

Luffy: "my rubber is hotter than your magma"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Or they are RT5 fans because they are admiral fans  so things are not as interesting as you think



What difficulty do you think the Rooftop 5 need to win?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2021)

Kidd: "Physical attacks work on a Logia?! Nani?!"

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Apr 4, 2021)

Akainu would kill one or two before going down, high diff

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> What difficulty do you think the Rooftop 5 need to win?


well, mid-high probably ( rather mid than high ). The main reason is that fights against multiple opponents in OP require a great deal of tankiness in general. People do not dodge as much as in other mangas for example. Akainu is not really durable enough to outlast the 5. He isn't fast enough to blitz either. He is incredibly powerful and has a great offensive skillset, but it won't be enough against a team that combines attack, defense, speed and hax the way RT5 do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Apr 4, 2021)

Remind me please, what is the latest take on Logia versus CoA? Honestly, I lost track.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Rob the Zombie said:


> Remind me please, what is the latest take on Logia versus CoA? Honestly, I lost track.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1 | GODA 4


----------



## Garcher (Apr 4, 2021)

From what we've seen *so far *I'd say Akainu still wins

but if R5 pulls off the win against Kaido they probably also win against Akainu (and any other current top tier for that matter)


----------



## trance (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ban Ava for bait



ban ava forever


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

Akainu melts every single metal i.e. Kidd get obliterated, so does Zoro and Killer.

Bloodlusted akainu destroys the rooftop 5.

Also Akainu > Kaido.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 5


----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Apr 4, 2021)

If Akainu can use an iceage equivalent AOE attack - magma age - he can make it very hard to fight him under rooftop conditions. Taking away a safe spot, will seriously hamper support characters like Law and make it hard to regroup for the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> Akainu melts every single metal i.e. Kidd get obliterated, so does Zoro and Killer.
> 
> Bloodlusted akainu destroys the rooftop 5.
> 
> Also Akainu > Kaido.



You think Akainu can melt Oden’s magical and overpowered sword?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> Akainu melts every single metal i.e. Kidd get obliterated, so does Zoro and Killer.
> 
> Bloodlusted akainu destroys the rooftop 5.
> 
> Also Akainu > Kaido.



Akainu couldn't melt Shanks' sword. And he isn't melting Zoro's swords either.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> You think Akainu can melt Oden’s magical and overpowered sword?


Yes it's simple logicx:

Akainu's haki >> Odens haki

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

T.D.A said:


> Akainu couldn't melt Shanks' sword. And he isn't melting Zoro's swords either.


Shanks >>> Zoro dude

Shanks mid diffs Zoro lmao this guy is comparing shanks with zolo


----------



## Mariko (Apr 4, 2021)

Rob the Zombie said:


> If Akainu can use an iceage equivalent AOE attack - magma age - he can make it very hard to fight him under rooftop conditions. Taking away a safe spot, will seriously hamper support characters like Law and make it hard to regroup for the rest.



If Ice age is awakening and awakening works like domain expansion, then Luffy's "rubber age" negate Akainu's.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Oda didn’t spend 20+ chapters wanking Enma only for Akainu to melt it.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> Shanks >>> Zoro dude



What's that got to do with the swords though? in fact Zoro is the one confirmed with 3 special swords

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

T.D.A said:


> What's that got to do with the swords though? in fact Zoro is the one confirmed with 3 special swords



Haki does though. Akainu has superior haki to zoro so he can simply take the swords and melt them. He couldn't do this with Shanks because Shanks haki is OP.

This is the only logical conclusion tbf.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 4, 2021)

I think Akainu is better suited for multiple opponents than Kaido, simply due to fighting style, he has an AoE effect more sustainable and widespread than beams, better terrain control abilities (Kaido can lift island but didnt change dynamics if a brawl fight) and more lethality on contact (ie getting tagged by him causes brutal injuries).

Kaido also has other attacks ofc but he excels as a brawler which if better for 1v1.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Oda didn’t spend 20+ chapters wanking Enma only for Akainu to melt it.



ahahah but Akainu vs Enma will not happen anytime soon, you're making it sound like Akainu will arrive and fight against the RF5


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

Dude don't forget we are talking about Akainu the kind of guy who would have become pirate king in 6 months

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 4, 2021)

Akainu has no chance against Kidd's harpoons. It's over son.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> Dude don't forget we are talking about Akainu the kind of guy who would have become pirate king in 6 months


Luffy'll take 2 years and he started from nearly fodder level. An MC admiral becoming PK in 6 months is impressive, huh ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> Haki does though. Akainu has superior haki to zoro so he can simply take the swords and melt them. He couldn't do this with Shanks because Shanks haki is OP.
> 
> This is the only logical conclusion tbf.



Does Akainu have better Hardening than Zoro? That's debatable plus there's the Enma factor as well which is extraordinary.


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Akainu has no chance against Kidd's harpoons. It's over son.


ahahaha lmaooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Luffy'll take 2 years and he started from nearly fodder level. An MC admiral becoming PK in 6 months is impressive, huh ?


The implication was if Akainu had been protagonist of the series.


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

If you take feats one by one and put some logic into it, Akainu has literally no way to win this. Law will zap everyone here and there and Akainu won't take nearly as much punishment as Kaido can take. He also can't fly which doesn't help him either given the location.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> The implication was if Akainu had been protagonist of the series.


yes, that's what I also said.


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

T.D.A said:


> Does Akainu have better Hardening than Zoro? That's debatable plus there's the Enma factor as well which is extraordinary.


Akainu has superior haki to zoro ergo better hardening/willpower. It's the only logical conclusion.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Vista with his ghetto no-named swords attacked akainu and his swords didnt melt but somehow enma, the weapon wanked more than even Pluton is somehow melting to akainu?

NO VIRUS

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> yes, that's what I also said.


Meanin if he had the same journey Luffy has had i.e. from fodder to eating his df, entering paradise etc.


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> Meanin if he had the same journey Luffy has had i.e. from fodder to eating his df, entering paradise etc.


I do not think that was the implication necessarily. Also, it all depends on luck and allies. The sbs is useless if you try to put it in the dome, as it can imply many many things. It also does not compare him to other top tiers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Vista with his ghetto no-named swords attacked akainu and his swords didnt melt but somehow enma, the weapon wanked more than even Pluton is somehow melting to akainu?
> 
> NO VIRUS


So you are saying Zoro loses his swords to Akainus df but gets to keep Enma? You agree on this?


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> So you are saying Zoro loses his swords to Akainus df but gets to keep Enma? You agree on this?



zoro wont lose anything cuz the rooftop 5 winning


----------



## Sloan (Apr 4, 2021)

If this is out of universe Akainu high-extreme diffs.

If it’s played like he’s an Arc villain and this was actually happening in the chapters RT5 win.

G4 Luffy gets fucked up than Base Luffy with zero Haki tanks a Meigou to his face.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> I do not think that was the implication necessarily. Also, it all depends on luck and allies. The sbs is useless if you try to put it in the dome, as it can imply many many things. It also does not compare him to other top tiers.


It was a supplementary "argument", my point isn't solely based on that SBS. We both can agree that Akainu has been portrayed as the deadliest opponent in the series so I have plenty support from manga itself.


----------



## Nessos (Apr 4, 2021)

Plot Armor would find a way to make Sakazuki loose


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> It was a supplementary "argument", my point isn't solely based on that SBS. We both can agree that Akainu has been portrayed as the deadliest opponent in the series so I have plenty support from manga itself.


being deadly is far from enough in a matchup like this. The 5 are also deadly to him. They've got to fear 1 individual, he's got to fear 5, all of which can appear all around the place due to the Ope Ope.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> zoro wont lose anything cuz the rooftop 5 winning


ahahah Kidd gets destroyed, Killer too pretty early in the fight.

So we have Law, Luffy and Zoro left. Akainu deals with Luffy's attacks easily - i mean if Laido does, why wouldn't Akainu?  When Luffy drains his haki he is done for. Zoro can't keep up with Akainus attacks (AoE) - starts playing the floor is lava with law. From here on it won't take much to defeat both of them. 

GG


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

Just like I am dealing 5 of you without any problem

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> ahahah Kidd gets destroyed, Killer too pretty early in the fight.
> 
> So we have Law, Luffy and Zoro left. Akainu deals with Luffy's attacks easily - *i mean if Laido does, why wouldn't Akainu? * When Luffy drains his haki he is done for. Zoro can't keep up with Akainus attacks (AoE) - starts playing the floor is lava with law. From here on it won't take much to defeat both of them.
> 
> GG


you've literally shat on all your previous posts with points like the one in the bold.


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> Just like I am dealing 5 of you without any problem


you're embarassing yourself, not ''dealing'' with anything/ anyone...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2021)

Until I see Akainu's Awakening, I'm going with the RT5 for now. He's not tanking all that shit. Defensively, Law is a huge fucking headache as he can teleport the rest of the team. Zoro's fire slash in theory could also work on Magma albeit less effectively. Luffy can probably guts his way out of some of Akainu's weaker attacks as well. 




A Optimistic said:


> This should be interesting since a lot of Rooftop 5 fans are also Admiral fans.



Akainu/RT5 fans trying to make sense of who wins like:

.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Typhon (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> If you take feats one by one and put some logic into it, Akainu has literally no way to win this. Law will zap everyone here and there and Akainu won't take nearly as much punishment as Kaido can take. He also can't fly which doesn't help him either given the location.


You're saying Akainu couldn't take the punishment a lot like there isn't only two people here that could even pass his logia defense. Are we saying Killer, Kidd, and Law hit harder then Marco now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> you're embarassing yourself, not ''dealing'' with anything/ anyone...



You are getting so worked up - the same way RF5 would. As soon they get all emotional, like you right now, it's done for

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ice demon slayer (Apr 4, 2021)

Luffy and Zoro are enough

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

My logic is as deadly as Akainu's magma fist   

I am intellectually fisting you right now, literally

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Sloan (Apr 4, 2021)

This Mei Go either way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Akainu dodges/tanks some Zoro/Luffy hits, simple enough

Luffy burns his hands punching him

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Sloan (Apr 4, 2021)

Restricted Poles need to die


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> Just like I am dealing 5 of you without any problem




This is why i voted you funniest chatterbox member back in the day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 4, 2021)

hmm. luffy and kidd should be vulnerable to magma. i don't see zoro and killer doing much against it, either. i guess their only hope is law's hax. 

BUT it's 5 vs 1

poll lacks the draw/could go wither way option


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Restricted Poles need to die



what do u mean by restricted poll?


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Typhon said:


> You're saying Akainu couldn't take the punishment a lot like there isn't only two people here that could even pass his logia defense. Are we saying Killer, Kidd, and Law hit harder then Marco now?


2 of them would mean enough damage, with the rest being support. Also, why wouldn't Law have better haki than Marco now ?


----------



## Shanks (Apr 4, 2021)

Akainu gets rekt

Reactions: Agree 2 | GODA 1 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Sloan (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> what do u mean by restricted poll?


You can’t see the results unless you vote you fucker :c


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Sloan said:


> You can’t see the results unless you vote you fucker :c



you need to see other peoples opinions before making your own?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

I am a Law wanker and Gamma Knife is useless against Kainu ... 

unlike vs human Kaido/BM


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

this thread really made me understand to what extent the Akainu , let's say favouritism ( I won't say the other term now ) can go for some.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I am a Law wanker and Gamma Knife is useless against Kainu ...
> 
> unlike human Kaido/BM


yeah, but you should keep in mind that your wank for Akainu surpasses greater boundaries than the one for Law.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> yeah, but you should keep in mind that your wank for Akainu surpasses greater boundaries than the one for Law.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Sloan (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> you need to see other peoples opinions before making your own?


People can vote for the same character and still have different opinions.  It’s just interesting to see general consensus even if it doesn’t mean anything substantial.

I don’t usually vote.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I am a Law wanker and *Gamma Knife is useless against Kainu* ...
> 
> unlike vs human Kaido/BM


proof?



Duhul10 said:


> yeah, but you should keep in mind that your *wank for Akainu *surpasses greater boundaries than *the one for Law*.


it's fairly equal from what i've seen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Sloan said:


> People can vote for the same character and still have different opinions.  It’s just interesting to see general consensus even if it doesn’t mean anything substantial.
> 
> I don’t usually vote.



i make all my polls like this, gotta contribute if you want access to the poll

no free handouts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sloan (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> i make all my polls like this, gotta contribute if you want access to the poll
> 
> no free handouts


I’ll give you 5$

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## muchentuchen (Apr 4, 2021)

Remove Zoro and Akainu wins.
His AOE magma rain will randomly kill K&K, L&L will be skewered simultaneously by a magma fist and both will apologize to Zoro while their vivrecards dissipate.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

girafarig said:


> proof?


made of lava ? 
how you gonna internally melt down an organ made out of lava ?


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> made of lava ?
> how you gonna internally melt down an organ made out of lava ?


how did a body made of light bleed when Rayleigh cut it ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> made of lava ?
> how you gonna internally melt down an organ made out of lava ?


ok sorry i don't know the names of his moves. what about the soul swap trick? do you think that would be useless against akainu?

i don't buy that haki can 'stop' or nerf the opponent's DF


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> how did a body made of light bleed when Rayleigh cut it ?


Ray has top-tier haki, Law doesnt (yet)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

girafarig said:


> what about the soul swap trick? do you think that would be useless against akainu?
> 
> i don't buy that haki can 'stop' or nerf the opponent's DF


did you read the latest chapter ? 

he literally *cant* shambles top-tiers due to their haki
so of course soul swap wont work either (on top-tiers/Akainu)


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ray has top-tier haki, Law doesnt (yet)


ray is old and rusty, with years of inactivity. It was still easy for him to hit the Logia.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 4, 2021)

From what we have seen so far Akainu wins, but we will need to see more to know for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> ray is old and rusty, with years of inactivity. It was still easy for him to hit the Logia.


old Ray is ~top-ish tier and has the haki to affect/hurt any top-tier, Kaido/BM included

Prime Ray is yonkou/yonkou+ lvl btw


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> did you read the latest chapter ?
> 
> he literally *cant* shambles top-tiers due to their haki
> so of course soul swap wont work either (on top-tiers/Akainu)


he can't shambles BM and Kaido. Do Akainu and Kaido sound the same ?

Not saying he can shambles Akainu, just can't agree with giving feats from someone to other people.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 4, 2021)

Samehadaman said:


> I think Akainu is better suited for multiple opponents than Kaido, simply due to fighting style, he has an AoE effect more sustainable and widespread than beams, better terrain control abilities (Kaido can lift island but didnt change dynamics if a brawl fight) and more lethality on contact (ie getting tagged by him causes brutal injuries).
> 
> Kaido also has other attacks ofc but he excels as a brawler which if better for 1v1.


Also he’s just flat out stronger than Kaido by a decent margin .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Do Akainu and Kaido sound the same ?


yeah Akainu >= Kaido

and Akainu is a CoA monster
walked off 2 of the strongest attacks in the series, one of them to his unguarded back

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> old Ray is ~top-ish tier and has the haki to affect/hurt any top-tier, Kaido/BM included
> 
> Prime Ray is yonkou/yonkou+ lvl btw


Who says haki below Ray's can't hurt Logia ? What makes you think Law's haki is not enough ( him most likely being YC1 level at least as of now ).


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> did you read the latest chapter ?


no


Shiba D. Inu said:


> he literally *cant* shambles top-tiers due to their haki


well...that's what he says. maybe if he could concentrate better he could? i'm pretty sure they are not completely immune to room and stuff. maybe if his opponent was weakened by the other R5, the haki resistance would be less of a problem also. or if the opponent was distracted


Shiba D. Inu said:


> so of course soul swap wont work either (on top-tiers/Akainu)


ok


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> Also he’s just flat out stronger than Kaido by a decent margin .


Oda says otherwise.

Reactions: GODA 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 4, 2021)

Samehadaman said:


> I think Akainu is better suited for multiple opponents than Kaido, simply due to fighting style, he has an AoE effect more sustainable and widespread than beams, better terrain control abilities (Kaido can lift island but didnt change dynamics if a brawl fight) and more lethality on contact (ie getting tagged by him causes brutal injuries).
> 
> Kaido also has other attacks ofc but he excels as a brawler which if better for 1v1.


Also he’s just flat out stronger than Kaido by a decent margin


Duhul10 said:


> Oda says otherwise.


 by having Kaido lose first ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> What makes you think Law's haki is not enough


because he cant Shambles them, while he can easily shamble Luffy/Zoro around



girafarig said:


> no

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

I just feel like we’re near EoS One Piece that it literally makes no sense that the Rooftop 5 can lose to anybody lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> Also he’s just flat out stronger than Kaido by a decent margin
> 
> by having Kaido lose first ?


Crocodile lost before Moria. Is Moria stronger than Crocodile. You dissappoint me for only being guided by chronology in a manga.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Is Moria stronger than Crocodile.



Yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> because he cant Shambles them, while he can easily shamble Luffy/Zoro around


And if he can't shambles the two with his fruit? That means he can't cut Akainu with his haki? Come on, Shiba... I know you have an inner fight right now ( who to wank more ? ), but come see the light.


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Yes.


No   Moria is a joke. Reread MF and see the portrayal and feats of both. Also is Cesar above Kizaru ?


----------



## Sloan (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> I just feel like we’re near EoS One Piece that it literally makes no sense that the Rooftop 5 can lose to anybody lol.


We are close to EoS but Luffy went from below Cracker to Katakuri level in like what... half a day?  Even if the time from now to chapter 1200 is one week that’s plenty of time according to Oda for massive Gainz.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> No   Moria is a joke. Reread MF and see the portrayal and feats of both. Also is Cesar above Kizaru ?


Moria was able to block Luffy’s gattling gun with his eyes closed. Crocodike was getting hit by Luffy constantly


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> That means he can't cut Akainu with his haki?


uh yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Sloan said:


> We are close to EoS but Luffy went from below Cracker to Katakuri level in like what... half a day?  Even if the time from now to chapter 1200 is one week that’s plenty of time according to Oda for massive Gainz.



hows not having access to the poll going for ya?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> uh yes


explain or delete the post   Why would his inability to shambles with his fruit BM and KAido, translate into his inability to cut Akainu with haki?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> explain or delete the post   Why would his inability to shambles with his fruit BM and KAido, translate into his inability to cut Akainu with haki?


because Akainu >= Kaido >= BM

the only attack he has shown to work directly on a top-tier like them is GK, but its doing jack to magmaman


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Crocodile lost before Moria. Is Moria stronger than Crocodile. You dissappoint me for only being guided by chronology in a manga.



No he isn’t and power is guided by the progression of the MC and after he fights Kaido he will get stronger for his next opponent which more than likely will be Akainu .


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Moria was able to block Luffy’s gattling gun with his eyes closed. Crocodike was getting hit by Luffy constantly


Moria was humilliated by being one shot by preskip Jinbe. He was also humilliated by Doflamingo and couldn't beat curiel.


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> No he isn’t and power is guided by the progression of the MC and after he fights Kaido he will get stronger for his next opponent which more than likely will be Akainu .


so if Luffy beats Kaido in a 5vs1 and then in the next arc he beats Akainu in a 1vs1, that means Akainu > Kaido ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Moria was humilliated by being one shot by preskip Jinbe. He was also humilliated by Doflamingo and couldn't beat curiel.


there's no shame in that. jinbe is the 2nd strongest SH after luffy and doffy's birdcage can hack laido into little pieces


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Moria was humilliated by being one shot by preskip Jinbe. He was also humilliated by Doflamingo and couldn't beat curiel.



just means crocodile would do worse bro

base luffy was fodder to moria and base luffy beat crocodile


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *because Akainu >= Kaido >= BM*
> 
> the only attack he has shown to work directly on a top-tier like them is GK, but its doing jack to magmaman


What a great explanation  you did your best, I'm sure of it .



girafarig said:


> there's no shame in that. jinbe is the 2nd strongest SH after luffy and doffy's birdcage can hack laido into little pieces



But there should be shame in what you've just posted.



A Optimistic said:


> just means crocodile would do worse bro
> 
> base luffy was fodder to moria and base luffy beat crocodile


MF Crocodile was retconned bro. Crocodile took a direct hit from Jozu. Moria lost to a hit from Jinbe. The difference is big.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Sloan (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> hows not having access to the poll going for ya?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> MF Crocodile was retconned bro. Crocodile took a direct hit from Jozu. Moria lost to a hit from Jinbe. The difference is big.



@Great Potato


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> But there should be shame in what you've just posted.


see, i make it about _the characters_.

you make it about other _posters_, insulting real people in the process.

you have no manners.


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

girafarig said:


> see, i make it about _the characters_.
> 
> you make it about other _posters_, insulting real people in the process.
> 
> you have no manners.


It's nothing personal bro. I'm taking debates more lightly than many people here. Take it as a joke, or as whatever you want to, it won't bother me. Also, it wasn't about you, but rather about what you've written.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 4, 2021)

@Sloan well i just voted (for akainu, because shiba kind of convinced me law can't do much against him)

9 votes for akainu, 12 votes for R5. lemme know if you want the names

edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



voted for akainu:


girafarig
 
Nic
 
Shiba D. Inu
 
Virus
 
Typhon
 
Samehadaman
 
Garcher
 
Nessos
 
Tony D Soprano
 





*Spoiler*: __ 



voted for R5:


Delta Shell
 
A Optimistic
 
Charlotte D. Kurisu
 
Yonkou
 
Shanks
 
Mylesime
 
Duhul10
 
Geralt-Singh
 
ice demon slayer
 
Kylo Ren
 
Kagutsutchi
 
muchentuchen

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Apr 4, 2021)

Honestly akainu wouldve won by now, he is a smaller target and his attacks are more lethal, then you have awakening as the cherry on top

Law/Kidd/killer won't even be able to hurt him

And it's not like akainu is a glass cannon lol, man has stamina to fight for 10 days and take bloodlusted quakes


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 4, 2021)

R5 win. Killer and Law/Kidd get magma fisted and don't see the end of the fight. If Marco and Vista plus fodder can stop Akainu and his fodder army dead on his tracks, then R5 can surely take this.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> so if Luffy beats Kaido in a 5vs1 and then in the next arc he beats Akainu in a 1vs1, that means Akainu > Kaido ?


You think he’s fighting Akainu 1 vs 1 lol , pretty sure Shanks going to show up like Marco did .


----------



## Sloan (Apr 4, 2021)

girafarig said:


> @Sloan well i just voted (for akainu, because shiba kind of convinced me law can't do much against him)
> 
> 9 votes for akainu, 12 votes for R5. lemme know if you want the names


I LuvU. #YouARealOne

But its okay for now.  And I already know who ava voted thats free intel

@A Optimistic

 ggfam

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> You think he’s fighting Akainu 1 vs 1 lol , pretty sure Shanks going to show up like Marco did .


and? Are you implying it takes Shanks plus Current Luffy to take out Akainu ? Also yeah, if Akainu'll fight Luffy, it won't be anything but a 1v1.

on topic, nothing gives Akainu the edge against the RT5.
I was expecting some Akainu fans to bring some arguments but most say " AKAINU MAGMA FISTS THEM "


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 4, 2021)

Sloan said:


> I LuvU.





Sloan said:


> But its okay for now.  And I already know who ava voted thats free intel


i thought you might prefer having the whole picture

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Typhon (Apr 4, 2021)

It's funny because Akainu is way more suited to fighting multiple people then Kaidou is. Like if I was Akainu, the area is becoming a lava pit. Besides Luffy, there's only so many places the Nova can go.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> and Gamma Knife is useless against Kainu


why?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> why?


answered in the thread


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> answered in the thread


Law does not have haki? Very disappointed in your favourite character


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Law does not have haki? Very disappointed in your favourite character


read the thread please

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sloan (Apr 4, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Law does not have haki? Very disappointed in your favourite character


Akainu has Barrier Haki.  Would be hard to get through that when Law hasn’t even shown CoA on Katakuri’s level.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

>gamma knife attacks by melting flesh organs from the inside
>Akainu
.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 4, 2021)

Sakazuki meigous their asses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Great Potato (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Moria was humilliated by being one shot by preskip Jinbe. He was also humilliated by Doflamingo and couldn't beat curiel.



Jinbe & Doflamingo >>>>>>>> Crocodile, so I don't see how these are arguments against Moria. 

Moria didn't even get one-shot by Jinbe; I'm not sure how you can claim that's the case while also referencing the Curiel skirmish which happened shortly afterwards and showed an 100% healthy Moria who didn't have a single scratch on him. Curiel is also the one who attacked Moria and failed to accomplish anything, so these points of yours make no sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> and? Are you implying it takes Shanks plus Current Luffy to take out Akainu ? Also yeah, if Akainu'll fight Luffy, it won't be anything but a 1v1.
> 
> on topic, nothing gives Akainu the edge against the RT5.
> I was expecting some Akainu fans to bring some arguments but most say " AKAINU MAGMA FISTS THEM "


Shanks will fight him at some point , pretty sure Marco if he survives will show up as well as Aokiji so that’s 3 Yonko levels plus Luffy and the other Supernovas


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >gamma knife attacks by melting flesh organs from the inside


? Where did you get this from? Gamma knife cuts the organs, how would Doflamingo stitch up melted organs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> ? Where did you get this from, gamma knife cuts the organs, how would Doflamingo stitch up melted organs.


gamma = radiation = melt
and DDs healing shit was an aspull anyway, it can work however

you missed the point though - sticking a gamma knife into a mass of lava does nothing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYJC (Apr 4, 2021)

Akainu gets overwhelmed, there are just going to be too many attacks coming at him. 

It's very hard to win 5v1 unless your opponents are fodder, which the R5 are not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> gamma = radiation = melt
> and DDs healing shit was an aspull anyway, it can work however
> 
> you missed the point though - sticking a gamma knife into a mass of lava does nothing


and knife = cut
I don't see why a gamma knife with haki won't work on Akainu unless you think gamma knife doesn't work on almost all logias.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> and knife = cut
> I don't see why a gamma knife with haki won't work on Akainu unless you think gamma knife doesn't work on almost all logias.


Laws haki isnt strong enough yet to overcome the haki of top-tiers, hence why no Shambles and no soul tricks

GK doesnt seem to need any CoA from him, it just works .. but its meant for flesh and organs, not for a mass of lava
so for logia Law needs haki to hit their real body with GK, but Akainu is a logia with top-tier haki


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Laws haki isnt strong enough yet to overcome the haki of top-tiers, hence why no Shambles and no soul tricks
> 
> GK doesnt seem to need any CoA from him, it just works .. but its meant for flesh and organs, not for a mass of lava
> so for logia Law needs haki to hit their real body with GK, but Akainu is a logia with top-tier haki


If that was true then Law would not have tried gamma knife on Kaidou which also damaged Kaidou. It's likely only the extremely hax techniques such as shambles and soul swap. Law just needs haki to hit Akainu's real body which I don't see why he wouldn't be able to same for everyone else here.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 4, 2021)

We're in one of the last major arcs, an Admiral isn't beating Luffy, Zoro, Law, Kidd and Killer all by himself

I'd say Akainu loses but kills two of them in the process.

Kidd dies first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## El Hit (Apr 4, 2021)

Akainu melts kid inside his robot, removes killer's head with a magma fist, gives law and luffy the ace treatment but suddenly the grandmaster beheads him. The slash  keeps flying and cuts down big mom an kaido.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Can the Fleet Admiral defeat the Rooftop 5 on his own? *Akainu is bloodlusted *and going all out at the start of the fight.
> 
> Location: Rooftop



Does Akainu even have any other state?

It all depends on what happens with kaido from here on out.  They have been shown effective to take on one yonkou, it's the combination that is hard as fuck to deal with and luffy shouldn't have to exert himself compared to kaido.  If he's putting kaido on his ass Akainu IS getting hurt.

I'm having doubts these days about his marineford feats.

The only thing I know for sure is that Akainu makes Kidd's presence even more useless.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Apr 4, 2021)

Ground being lava already counters 4 of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Apr 4, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> Ground being lava already counters 4 of them



Zoro use foxfire to cancel the fire in the Lava, leaving only rock behind.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## bil02 (Apr 4, 2021)

You guys' say Rooftop 5 are built different and are all minimum Yc1 level so how does Akainu win again?

Admiral bias?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Apr 4, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Zoro use foxfire to cancel the fire in the Lava, leaving only rock behind.


Lava > fire, just ask ace

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## bil02 (Apr 4, 2021)

Typhon said:


> It's funny because Akainu is way more suited to fighting multiple people then Kaidou is. Like if I was Akainu, the area is becoming a lava pit. Besides Luffy, there's only so many places the Nova can go.


Kid can fly and Law can teleport and Shamble some of the lava away.

Zoro counters the lava pit with Tatsumaki pushing it away.

Only Killer has no counter.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Apr 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> This should be interesting since a lot of Rooftop 5 fans are also Admiral fans.



He does better than Kaido, whatever happens, he does it better.

You're playing checkers, while I'm playing chess.


----------



## Garcher (Apr 4, 2021)

People act as if R5 have already beaten a Yonko lol. There will be at least one more phase of the battle in which some of them will probably be taken out and Yamato joins


----------



## Bobybobster (Apr 4, 2021)

Oh lord I don't even want to imagine being Kidd in this fight, imagine all your metal melting/turn to lava. How good is Kidd's melee?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Apr 4, 2021)

Can't be baited into choosing between my sons. 

Kid is definately dying though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 4, 2021)

Akainu loses with no Meme to tell him to dodge Enma


----------



## blessedboi2 (Apr 4, 2021)

ice demon slayer said:


> Akainu loses mid diff


Low difficulty. His punch was stopped by a Shanks slash. He can’t hurt Luffy or Zoro is they’re on there guard.

Luffy punches Akainu for Ace and gets beheaded by Zoro shortly after



Garcher said:


> From what we've seen *so far *I'd say Akainu still wins
> 
> but if R5 pulls off the win against Kaido they probably also win against Akainu (and any other current top tier for that matter)


Kaidou would mid diff Akainu.



girafarig said:


> hmm. luffy and kidd should be vulnerable to magma. i don't see zoro and killer doing much against it, either. i guess their only hope is law's hax.
> 
> BUT it's 5 vs 1
> 
> poll lacks the draw/could go wither way option


Zoro can literally cut his magma and fire.

End of Wano Luffy or Zoro take this alone.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

@blessedboi2 you seems upset

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Apr 4, 2021)

It's hard to battledome characters like Akainu and Magellan because their fruits are nuts. In terms of haki he's undoubtedly weaker than BM or Kaidou, but his fruit is insanely destructive. 

Same rules apply to a guy like Magellan. He wiped out the entirety of Blackbeard's crew in like 2 seconds because his fruit is nuts. You wouldn't necessarily pick him to be stronger, but his fruit is so oppressive that it's hard to battle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Garcher (Apr 4, 2021)

blessedboi2 said:


> Kaidou would mid diff Akainu.


Akainu captures him like a pokemon and makes him a lab rat again

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## blessedboi2 (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> this thread really made me understand to what extent the Akainu , let's say favouritism ( I won't say the other term now ) can go for some.




Akainu is at the bottom of the true top tiers compared to guys like Shanks and Kaidou. We saw in marineford he was cool with killing his own but wanted no smoke with a Yonkou

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## blessedboi2 (Apr 4, 2021)

Garcher said:


> Akainu captures him like a pokemon and makes him a lab rat again


Akainu is irrelevant. Not my words those are the Gorosei.

litteraly nobody gives a shit about him In Universe. Luffy and Zoro solo him by the next arc.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

ironblade_x1 said:


> In terms of haki he's undoubtedly weaker than BM or Kaidou


>Aka inu: takes no dmg from Vista + Marco together
>Kaido: cut and stabbed by Kiku and Kinemon


----------



## blessedboi2 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @blessedboi2 you seems upset


I wish I could multi quote posts but i don’t know how I posted like 5 times

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >Aka inu: takes no dmg from Vista + Marco together
> >Kaido: cut and stabbed by Kiku and Kinemon


So he took no damage from a no name attack from them while Kaido was cut by advanced haki users ( which Marco and vista haven't shown ). Plus, Kaido mentioned many times that they've got Oden's spirit with them, which given how many times that was emphasized, it definitely matters.
Also Akainu's nigh equal got hit by a YC2. Pre udon Luffy who was stronger than that produced 0 damage to Kaido.
Also how do you translate damage taken into haki level when it comes to a logia and a natural beast? LoL


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> So he took no damage from a no name attack from them while Kaido was cut by advanced haki users ( which Marco and vista haven't shown ).


TIL:
Kiku >>> Marco

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> TIL:
> Kiku >>> Marco


So does Marco have Advanced Haki ? Also if A>B in haki it doesn't mean A>B in general.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> So does Marco have Advanced Haki ?


think about it for 3 seconds


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> think about it for 3 seconds


No, I want you to say it and I also want you to prove it with panels from the manga.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

"advanced" haki is a fanmade term and is nothing special or noteworthy at all
Sentomaru was flexing haki barriers pre-skip and Amazon Lily fodders were putting haki into arrows and spamming that shit

only internal destruction haki that Luffy showed on the tree in Udon is ~something

Marco >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kiku in every way


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> "advanced" haki is a fanmade term and is nothing special or noteworthy at all
> Sentomaru was flexing haki barriers pre-skip and Amazon Lily fodders were putting haki into arrows and spamming that shit
> 
> only internal destruction haki that Luffy showed on the tree in Udon is ~something
> ...


so no, thanks for your time.


----------



## Garcher (Apr 4, 2021)

blessedboi2 said:


> Akainu is irrelevant. Not my words those are the Gorosei.
> 
> litteraly nobody gives a shit about him In Universe. Luffy and Zoro solo him by the next arc.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

stop putting on those masks. It's bad for your skin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Garcher (Apr 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> stop putting on those masks. It's bad for your skin.


you bore me

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Garcher said:


> you bore me


I certainly do given the fact I tell the truth. Truth isn't funny. Trolling is funny.   You're still the only one who dresses like a clown here though. Whatever your style is, I will be supportive.


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

Hahahah thread still going in even though  I argued Akainu would win and no one was able to refute my points.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> Hahahah thread still going in even though  I argued Akainu would win and no one was able to refute my points.


King


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> King


And you my queen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## blessedboi2 (Apr 4, 2021)

Virus said:


> Hahahah thread still going in even though  I argued Akainu would win and no one was able to refute my points.


We all thought you were joking?

rooftop 5 is overkill. Remake this thread with Just Luffy and Zoro so people can take you seriously.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## blessedboi2 (Apr 4, 2021)

Akainu is another Luffy stepping stone like Don Chinajo  

I’m gonna be sick when Luffy runs out of G4 and mollywhoops him in......BASE

Reactions: GODA 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## ice demon slayer (Apr 4, 2021)

Poor Akainu dies


----------



## Bobybobster (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >Aka inu: takes no dmg from Vista + Marco together
> >Kaido: cut and stabbed by Kiku and Kinemon


I didn't even think about this, they are even more fcked lol


----------



## Virus (Apr 4, 2021)

blessedboi2 said:


> We all thought you were joking?
> 
> rooftop 5 is overkill. Remake this thread with Just Luffy and Zoro so people can take you seriously.



What will Kidd contribute against Akainu? Law against Akainu? Killer against Akainu? lol

Akainu >> RF5 deal with it

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 5, 2021)

Akainu might be one of the only living characters that can win this because of the way Oda wanks Lava.


----------



## Daddy Masterson (Apr 5, 2021)

I feel like Kaido is a better 1v1 fighter whilst Akainu's magma can deal more damage to larger groups of people, it's just the way their fruits and abilities are designed. Having said that though I don't think there's anyone currently living in this verse who can defeat the R5 by themselves. Rooftop 5 wins extreme diff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Apr 5, 2021)

not even debatable

- 5 Vs 1 is too hard for any one
- SNs have massive great team work
- their attack power and defense power is great
- Luffy and Zoro are close to top tier level 


rarely 2 or 3 people in the world can beat this 5 together and Akainu ain't one of them


----------



## Zero (Apr 5, 2021)

I put Akainu.

Don't really have a solid reason other than that I think he's one of the strongest characters if not the strongest saved for the End Game of the story. So he may be able to defeat this team, maybe not.


----------



## Bobybobster (Apr 5, 2021)

One thing's for sure, kidd gets the t2 terminator treatment


----------



## gogcho (Apr 5, 2021)

As much as I like Akainu, the R5 take this.
My reasoning is simple: Kaido is going down to the R5 this arc. I have Kaido as strong as Akainu, so even if we swap them the outcome would be the same.
Fighting the MC or his crew is an exercise in failure, that's an age-old shonen rule.

But anyone who thinks Akainu goes down with anything below High diff (very high / extreme in my opinion) deserves a big fat Tier Specialist.

Ps. Kid is getting killed for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Apr 5, 2021)

I doubt anyone can beat fresh R5. Also some crazy power ups are incoming anyway (like post TS Asura and awakenings). R5 around high I think (especially with reserved power ups).


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 6, 2021)

Ehh I have bad news  
I just talked to Oda in person and he told me Akainu claps Shanks and Kaido.
But don't worry.
You don't have to walk through this journey of depression alone.
I am here for you my sons and daughters  
@A Optimistic 
@Duhul10 
@Shanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Apr 6, 2021)

blessedboi2 said:


> Low difficulty. His punch was stopped by a Shanks slash. He can’t hurt Luffy or Zoro is they’re on there guard.
> 
> Luffy punches Akainu for Ace and gets beheaded by Zoro shortly after
> 
> ...


Akainu's punches Matched WB's, stopped his bisento with is foot, note that WB has Physical Strength to casually Stopping a ship.. Akainu took 1/3 of WB face in a blink, don't go for anime shit, in the manga Akainu got cheapshotted right away and still manage to seriously wound WB..
Akainu has of now the best durability of the series so stop with Kaidou being more durable, he might be but he doesn't has feats for this now, nothing Kaidou is tanking is near what Akainu tanked on MF and was still good to fight.. The R5 don't have anything that can dish out and only Luffy there may be the one that can arguably give Akainu the most damage.. Stop using a Yonko's feat like Shanks an example for other characters when they can't come even close..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

Akainu is bodying all the R5. 

whoever said AKainu isn't a better tank need to double-check yourself cuz the man has better tanking feats than Laido the lab fish.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Apr 6, 2021)

Akainu is a bad matchup for kid he dies sadly team wins high extreme diff

killer also dies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> Akainu is bodying all the R5.
> 
> whoever said AKainu isn't a better tank need to double-check yourself cuz the man has better tanking feats than Laido the lab fish.


"Laido"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Can the Fleet Admiral defeat the Rooftop 5 on his own? Akainu is bloodlusted and going all out at the start of the fight.
> 
> Location: Rooftop


If the Rooftop Five really take down two Emperors, then they should be more than enough 1 Admiral. Even if Akainu is stronger than Kaido and Big Mom, it wouldn’t be by much and he’s outnumbered her 5 to 1.


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 6, 2021)

Akainu doesn't have a chance against RT5
especially if we are talking about current manga Roof Piece with very different pace of power progression, PIS, CIS and asspulls

but even if Oda portrayed RT5 fair and true, Akainu wouldn't still have a chance against them


----------



## demonkiller123 (Apr 7, 2021)

Akainu awakening is the problem here. If he can create a magma sea and volcano on the rootop/island then it puts the R5 in a massive disadvantage.

Akainu might not be as tanky but he can use his logia to dodge Zoro’s bigger attacks. Luffy would be the biggest factor amd that’s if his Ryou is enough to put Akainu down.

Depending how this battle finishes in the Manga, if Luffy and friends are able to put Kaido down then they have the attack power to finish off Akainu.

My vote goes to Akainu based on his broken devil fruit and AOE of his awakening. He can definitely be beaten and more damaged than with Whitebeard though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## killfox (Apr 7, 2021)

If Akainu goes all out I don’t see how the RT5 can win. If I was him I’d use my awakening and turn the entire battlefield into magma removing their footing.

Then I’d heat myself up extremely hot and start raining magma fists everywhere. If his awakening is anything like Katakuri and Doflamingo he will actually be able to manipulate the magma battlefield.

Only Luffy and Kid can fly so Kid would have to use his metal to support Kidd and Zorro. (Pretty cool visual in my mind) 

From there it’s bad Kid will have to constantly use energy to keep them floating. While it will be almost impossible for either person to get close.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JH24 (Apr 8, 2021)

Akainu wins IMO. Kaido is going down before Akainu and all signs are pointing towards Akainu being one of the "final bosses." He's definitely above the other Admirals.

Akainu fought for ten days against Aokiji and as others have stated he's much better suited for AOE combat. He has insane durability and has shown impressive strength feats (Like stopping Whitebeard's attack with his foot) A bloodlusted Akainu could smother everything and everyone─the whole island of Onigashima even─with magma.

Akainu will go for the kill immediately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OG sama (Apr 8, 2021)

Akainu takes a fat L right now with current strength of all R5 in mind.

Mfers on here delusional thinking Akainu is handling the Current Luffy + Current Zoro + Law shambles and Kid and Killer.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 8, 2021)

Akainu getting mopped


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 8, 2021)

I think we'll have to wait. SO far with BM and Kaidou laughing, they seem to STILL underestimating, and not  using 100% of their effort to kill the R5. BM laughing at the rock and doing the combo attack with Kaidou out of nostalgia seems to indicate that.

I'll hold off on seeing how the R5 fare against Kaidou alone going all out. And if it's extreme diff I'll still give it to Akainu winning.

Akainu ain't a pirate and unlike how BM and Kaidou are sloppily handling the R5, He'd be way more lethal and unforgiving to any openings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 8, 2021)

Im far from the most informed OP fan but I don’t see how Akainu doesn’t get cream pied

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OG sama (Apr 8, 2021)

Rasendori said:


> I think we'll have to wait. SO far with BM and Kaidou laughing, they seem to STILL underestimating, and not  using 100% of their effort to kill the R5. BM laughing at the rock and doing the combo attack with Kaidou out of nostalgia seems to indicate that.
> 
> I'll hold off on seeing how the R5 fare against Kaidou alone going all out. And if it's extreme diff I'll still give it to Akainu winning.
> 
> Akainu ain't a pirate with how BM and Kaidou are sloppily handling the R5. He'd be way more lethal and unforgiving of any opening the R5 give.


Go home you are drunk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 8, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Go home you are drunk



Let's see how Kaidou deals 1 v 5. If you're correct the R5 should Mid diff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OG sama (Apr 8, 2021)

Rasendori said:


> Let's see how Kaidou deals 1 v 5. If you're correct the R5 should Mid diff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 8, 2021)

OG sama said:


>




Did you? BM was just got Bfr'd while laughing at the R5 and Kaidou just no diffed Luffy.


----------



## OG sama (Apr 8, 2021)

Rasendori said:


> Did you? BM was just got Bfr'd while laughing at the R5 and Kaidou just no diffed Luffy.


See you tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 8, 2021)

OG sama said:


> See you tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 9, 2021)

Can we move this to telegrams?


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 9, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Can we move this to telegrams?


Just wait until Sunday or make a new thread there which will be merged with this one on Sunday.

Moving threads with high post counts messes up with the monthly post count data (which hasn't worked for a while but I hope it's salvageable).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 9, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Just wait until Sunday or make a new thread there which will be merged with this one on Sunday.
> 
> Moving threads with high post counts messes up with the monthly post count data (which hasn't worked for a while but I hope it's salvageable).


Ok man, thank you. Will just wait.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 9, 2021)

Remove law and they get curbstomped.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 9, 2021)

At this point Akainu gets low-mid diffed, even Kaidou gets mid diffed imo.


----------



## Adhominem (Apr 9, 2021)

killfox said:


> If Akainu goes all out I don’t see how the RT5 can win. If I was him I’d use my awakening and turn the entire battlefield into magma removing their footing.
> 
> Then I’d heat myself up extremely hot and start raining magma fists everywhere. If his awakening is anything like Katakuri and Doflamingo he will actually be able to manipulate the magma battlefield.
> 
> ...


you would destroy them bro

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

I made this thread last week and unfortunately we had 21 people vote for Akainu. Curious to see if opinions hopefully changed for the better after this chapter.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 9, 2021)

Obviously if current Luffy can 1 v 1 Kaido the Rooftop gang wins.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## convict (Apr 9, 2021)

Admiral level Luffy and Zoro on the cusp of that. 2 first mate level fighters and a commander level fighter?

R5 likely beats Akainu and Kizaru now.


----------



## Corax (Apr 9, 2021)

No point in part 2. It is already clear that even Roger/prime WB can't beat R5 since at least 2 of them have advanced CoC. Not to mention Law's support hax and Kidd/Killer who are about to face yonko in 2 vs 1.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 9, 2021)

With the latest haki bloom the gang > any character dead or alive

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

*checks if any of the above posters were part of the original 21 votes from last week*

Alright you pass.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 9, 2021)

Akainu gets his shit pushed all the way in.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

@Doflamingo

Explain yourself.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Angrel-San (Apr 9, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> I made this thread last week and unfortunately we had 21 people vote for Akainu. Curious to see if opinions hopefully changed for the better after this chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Law, Luffy and Zoro = OVERPOWERED. And these without Kidd and Killer which are clearly below these 3. The 5 win agaisnt Akainu. Akainu is strong as hell but he is just one afterall.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Apr 9, 2021)

I already said it last week : Luffy & Zoro can beat *anyone*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 9, 2021)

Freeza was knocking around SSJ Goku within the first  minute when he went 100% and as Goku told him "This fight is far from Over".

This fight with Kaido is far from Over. 

But yeah like every chapter the case for one admiral fighting these guys is getting less and less.

Like it took two admirals to fight the Revo' and they got injuries.


But here's a big problem with this fight that is hard to overlook.  Kaido has fucked around too much.  Akainu does not do this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bash24 (Apr 9, 2021)

Luffy is already a big deal to Akainu. Zoro is also capable of severely hurting Akainu. Then you have the three others. Its a no brainer Akainu would go down hard.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 9, 2021)

The big problem with fighting Akainu is that each hit of his will cause severe permanent damage, in a way that Kaido doesn't. So it depends on whether they can cause enough damage to put him out of the fight before they die.

Now Luffy's latest power up changes things significantly, especially as it appears to allow him to attack without making direct contact, which is rather important when fighting a magma man.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 9, 2021)

Luffy and Akainu have a CoC clash, other 4 knocked unconscious.

Akainu wins the 1v1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 9, 2021)

Whimsy said:


> The big problem with fighting Akainu is that each hit of his will cause severe permanent damage, in a way that Kaido doesn't. So it depends on whether they can cause enough damage to put him out of the fight before they die.
> 
> Now Luffy's latest power up changes things, especially as it appears to allow him to attack without making direct contact, which is rather important when fighting a magma man.


You can block Akainu it's not each hit is instant death. Remember even Jinbei blocked Akainu with his bare hands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Hit (Apr 9, 2021)

Same result, Kaido kills them all and dies to zoro u.u


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2021)

Akainu mid-diff. It depends on whether or not Zoro can keep using Oden's haki from Enma.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 9, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> @Doflamingo
> 
> Explain yourself.



Akainu wins with the Marine fodder as back up*   


He can rip through Commander or YC3 level dudes like nothing, and can fodderize some of them or make them turn tail after sustaining heavy injuries and concluding a fight with Whitebeard himself.  Faced the WB remnants with a bit of back up. Made the BB Pirates run too. Plus I don't think all the RT5 are equal to each other. I don't think they are all YC1 lol. Have maintained this throughout consistently. Luffy is YC1+/close to Admiral level himself, while Zoro isn't far behind IMO. Killer gets fodderised in a 1v1 against Akainu.  Give Akainu a couple VAs to make this thread fair at least..



Oh and Akainu has killer instinct, unlike Kaido the proud dad   If there's anyone capable of fighting a whole squad of "little monsters", its him.

I'm sorry, I voted for Marco/Jozu/Vista over Akainu before, so I should have voted RT5...but Rooftop level punk ass

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 9, 2021)

By the way, I do think Roger/WB solos


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 9, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> You can block Akainu it's not each hit is instant death. Remember even Jinbei blocked Akainu with his bare hands.


He was still smelling like some BBQ fish after that. Luffy's new haki would block it properly though (probably one of the reasons Oda introduced it to be honest)


----------



## El Hit (Apr 9, 2021)

Give akainu aokiji and they win, admirals are not as strong phisically as mom and Kaido, but they have the advantage of not being complete retardos.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 9, 2021)

Whimsy said:


> He was still smelling like some BBQ fish after that. Luffy's new haki would block it properly though (probably one of the reasons Oda introduced it to be honest)


He took damage yeah but he literally grabbed it in palm so the R5 could replicate that at least.

Luffy has no issues now due to CoC add the others in and it's a wash imo. Law hax + zoro


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 9, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 9, 2021)

El Hit said:


> Give akainu aokiji and they win, admirals are not as strong phisically as mom and Kaido, but they have the advantage of not being complete retardos.


that just makes it rt5 vs 2 yonkou again which they stood no chance in


----------



## El Hit (Apr 9, 2021)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> that just makes it rt5 vs 2 yonkou again which they stood no chance in


R5 are too much for any one piece character. They are the future yonkou lvl guys from this era.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 9, 2021)

I think we're just at the sauce for the goose level right here.

*The Odds Will Be Even*

Luffy just ascended to an all new level, but this is Kaido's first opportunity in ages to truly go all out.

And I don't know what Akainu's hiding up his sleeve. We haven't seen everything from him either.

Plus current Kid's abilities will be less effective against Akainu than these two. Killer as well.


----------



## Garcher (Apr 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 9, 2021)

I do think people underrate Akainu's offense, he turned Whitebeard into a dead man walking with one hit. _After_ he got his head quaked into the ground.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 9, 2021)

Zoro does most of the work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Apr 9, 2021)

Does Akainu have Conquerors?


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 9, 2021)

Mihawk wins this too.

The second Zoro sees him on the roof, he will turn on the Supernovas except Luffy as he's called dibs on Mihawk from the very beginning. He and Mihawk beat the shit out of them, and then just as Zoro apologises to his Captain for whooping his ass, Mihawk shoves the butterknife into his back and kills him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 9, 2021)

No need for 5. Luffy and Zoro beat him with room to spare.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 9, 2021)

CoC Luffy with healthy Zoro, Law, Killer and Kidd? RT5 win this.


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 9, 2021)

Akainu gets his chest collapsed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 9, 2021)

Rooftop 3 beat the crap out sakazuki as kidd and killer are on the sidelines cheerleading.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## yantos (Apr 9, 2021)

My only problem with it is Akainu's lethality  and directness  on top of being a tank  , he can endure a lot of hits but the same thing can be said about them considering how devastating Akainu's attack is , I mean they can beat him sure, but it can also go the other way.


----------



## Red Admiral (Apr 9, 2021)

OBVIOUSLY they beat him ... NO DOUBT


----------



## hbcaptain (Apr 11, 2021)

He loses most likely, Luffy&Zoro can solo him. The remaining trio make it a bit easier (especailly Law with his support abilities) although they're w ay weaker.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 11, 2021)

Time to lock this thread due to RT5 been heavily overpowered.


----------



## ClannadFan (Apr 11, 2021)

R5 finally win after 1010. Akainu puts up the best fight as he is the current WSM.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 11, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> R5 finally win after 1010. Akainu puts up the best fight as he is the current WSM.


Do you guys like it  
@Zoro 
@Van Basten 
@TheWiggian

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 11, 2021)

Given what we’ve seen, no one in the world can beat the RT5 alone.

I was always on the [Blocked Domain] hype train so I’m good.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nikseng (Apr 11, 2021)

Make it rooftop Akainu and he stomps.

Rooftop characters are KNOWN to be built differently.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 11, 2021)

Nikseng said:


> Make it rooftop Akainu and he stomps.
> 
> Rooftop characters are KNOWN to be built differently.


----------



## ice demon slayer (Apr 11, 2021)

Luffy and Zoro are enough


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 11, 2021)

Why do poeple vote for Akainu ?

Nobody can take a combination of let alone  Luffy + Zoro + Law.

- Luffy might be high YFM level and reached definitely the lower part of top tier such as Beckman.
- Zoro is lowest YFM or highest YC1 such as Marco is. The highest high tier area possibly almost being top tier.
- Law is solid YC1 level and above King, maybe edging out Katakuri. A also very high tier fighter, but has top tier hax abilities.

I am doubting if anyone can handle the overall mix of i.e. Beckman + Marco + Katakuri who should provide the same threat as the SN Trio above.

It is surely possible to handle Marco (highest YC1) + Jozu(lowest YC1) + Vista (solid YC2) which even requires some effort.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 11, 2021)

The R5 probably win but at what cost? Meigou is claiming some lives with him. They are all going to be a cripple like Aokiji or outright dead (probably Kidd and Killer).


----------

